# Fungilde HEUREKA aus Wrathbringer



## Milenka (19. April 2008)

Wir sind eine Fungilde, das heißt der Spaß am Spiel steht im Vordergrund. Keiner MUSS bei uns etwas.
Trotzdem helfen wir uns gegenseitig und gehen auch gerne zusammen in Inis.

Wir haben ein Forum, in dem auch regelmäßig gepostet wird. Außerdem haben wir eine Gildenbank mit 2 Tabs.

Wir haben ca. 100 Member, mal mehr, mal weniger. Es gibt Leute in jedem Level, auch 70er.
Derzeit würden wir noch einige 70er suchen, die ohne Zwang in heroische Inis gehen wollen.

Alle anderen Lvl sind aber auch willkommen!

Meldet euch bitte bei Lysistrata (das bin ich), Sapphola, sunnstalker bzw sunstalker (Twink), Maharet (Bluedanube) oder jemand anderem aus der Gilde. 

Sind auf Wrathbringer, bei der Allianz!

www.wow-heureka.de


----------



## Clamev (19. April 2008)

O.o hab euch noch nie gesehen ^^


----------

